# Book Cliffs Deer Hunt



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to draw a Book Cliffs Deer tag for the rifle hunt this year at the Conservation Expo. I am still new to hunting in Utah and am in need of a little help. My first problem is that I don't own a truck. I have heard and read on this forum mostly that the roads through that unit are pretty rough to drive. I want to get out and do some scouting at least to get to know the area and figure out where I am going to hunt it. Are there any roads in there that would be possible to drive in a car? I am assuming not but wanted to ask. If not is there anyone that is planning to go out scouting there in the next couple months that I could tag along with? I would be happy to contribute gas and food. I am very excited for this hunt but at the same time a little discouraged because my usual hunting buddies all drew bull tags for Unit 76 in Idaho and will be up there this year. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

There are many roads you can drive in a car. A little wash boardy.
Take a couple spare tires with you. Go slow you can drive 100 of bookcliff miles in a car. 
Have fun


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

I would suggest a truck over a car. The roads can be bad particularly when wet. Don't buy the hype you will hear about there only being 20-24 inch bucks down there. There are some really good deer but you have to put in time and effort. Here are a few pics. I took last year from my truck. A little bit bigger than 20-24. I posted these on the archery forum in a similiar thread.


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

And another.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You could always rent a truck from a car rental place. I'd want a truck during rifle season. What if it snows or rains heavily? I definitely would not bring a car in from the bottom end of the Book Cliffs. I'd come down through Ouray and Seep Ridge Road if I had to do it that way. The road is rugged, but it has a harder surface than some of the other roads.


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info so far. Nice pics too! I thought about renting a truck but decided otherwise when I saw that the cost per mile would add up pretty fast and I haven't been able to find a place that will rent a truck with unlimited miles for a set per day fee. Let me know if anyone knows of one because that might be the way to go.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Lucky Bookcliff tag holder send me a PM


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

pm sent

those are some dang nice deer for the cliffs! :mrgreen:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone that would tell you to take a car to the book cliffs needs to have their head checked. You are just begging for problems!!! I'd bring 2 spares at least and everything you can think of (tool wise) to get you fixed if you break down. I wouldn't even go down with just 1 truck either, so incase 1 breaks down or gets stuck. I'd rather be over prepared then on the news because search and rescue had to find ya. Congrats on your tag, and i hope you post pics of a big buck later on.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You could take a car in from Vernal, if there was no moisture. Other than that you will need a truck or atv. You could camp off the pavement on the Vernal end and ride an ATV to 8-10 miles to where the deer will be. Renting an ATV would be cheaper than a truck, but then you'd need to be able to pull it out there.

I have seen SUVs at rental places. Cost a little more to rent, but you have the chance to really experience a great time and it is worth the cost. Heck, just come buy my Jeep Grand Cherokee and you'll be set!

If my wife didn't have a general season tag then I would burn a day and go out there with you. Might even be able to do that after the general season ends on Wed. if you havn't killed anything. The later the better anyway, the first few days are a rat race. We have shot some decent bucks out there. Lots of 18-22 inch deer with a few larger here or there.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

yfzduner450 said:


> Anyone that would tell you to take a car to the book cliffs needs to have their head checked. You are just begging for problems!!! I'd bring 2 spares at least and everything you can think of (tool wise) to get you fixed if you break down. I wouldn't even go down with just 1 truck either, so incase 1 breaks down or gets stuck. I'd rather be over prepared then on the news because search and rescue had to find ya. Congrats on your tag, and i hope you post pics of a big buck later on.


If the road is dry you can go a ton of miles with no problems unless you drive crazy. I would take a couple more spares in case you cut a tire on a sharp rock. There is phone service from the high points. Don't let people scare you.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with Bronc buster if the roads are dry you should be able to get by in a car but if the weather turns bad you would want to head back to the pavement the roads can turn bad in a hurrry.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess a car is okay for scouting, but I don't relish the thought of putting a field dressed deer into the trunk of a car. -)O(- Bring lots of tarp and plastic I guess, and hope it doesn't get too warm in there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MKP said:


> I guess a car is okay for scouting, but I don't relish the thought of putting a field dressed deer into the trunk of a car. -)O(- Bring lots of tarp and plastic I guess, and hope it doesn't get too warm in there.


That is the way that 80% of us used to hunt back in the 60's. A truck was a luxury that a lot of us couldn't afford and then those that did have a truck it was usually a 2 wheel drive with a posi in the rear. Boy those were the days.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I am amazed. All these "get er done" folks on this forum yet they cant move forward without a truck. Adapt, improvise, overcome. Car will work, but you may have to walk a bit farther once the driving gets too rough. No big deal. 

A. I hauled out of the mountains a 2-pt bull elk, my buddy, and 3-days camping gear in a stick shift toyota corolla. My saw broke and I had to put the rib cage OVER the stick shift and put the seat back so the head and antlers could fit in the rear window, barely; and then reach up under the rib cage to shift. I was able to get all 5 gears! Hey, SHIfT happens. My butcher was beside himself when I pulled up with a bull elk looking at him out the window! 

B. TELL your rental car company to give you unlimited miles. Negotiate right; and they will do it. I get unlimited all the time with the trucks and larger vehicles.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, a car will work okay, but so will a horse driven cart. I prefer a truck. A truck just makes things easier and the added clearance is a plus.

Like has been mentioned, have a spare tire, and not the doughnut type either.. :| 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

rent you a truck it wont cost much, cause your hunt will be over on the first or second day anyway at least that is how 90% of the hunts go out their.

good luck


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> rent you a truck it wont cost much, cause your hunt will be over on the first or second day anyway at least that is how 90% of the hunts go out their.
> 
> good luck


Get a truck or a SUV. Can it be done in a car? Probably. Is it worth the risk? Probably not. You have to know of someone that has a truck to let you borrow or at least go with you. If not, rent. A little SUV shouldn't be too expensive and it is alot better to have it and not need it than not have it and need it.

Not to bash on you specifically, but quit asking for handouts and do your own homework and get the required gear to get the job done right and do it in the safest way possible. It seems there are alot of people in the last few months joining with 1 or 2 posts and asking for handouts.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I drove a small 240Z in college, and took it hunting all the time--though never to the book cliffs. I've driven plenty of animals home in the back of it, and took it as far as I dared up many mountain roads. I got it stuck once in Fish Lake; it took me about 45 minutes to dig it out and I was able to continue. Back then, being a starving college student, renting a truck was out of the question. And being young and new to Utah I found that there are always people secure enough with their knowledge that they are willing to share it. Figure out what you can do and go for it. And enjoy your hunt!


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I have only been to the Book Cliffs once, and I would say you are crazy to even think of taking a car there. It is big country and I didn't see much road that I would want to drive my car on. I wouldn't go there without a truck and ATV. 

Although it might be possible to take a car, you would need to cover the miles very slowly and you would still be risking a lot of damage to your car not to mention tow truck costs. It is a very big, remote and inhospitabl area and damages to your car could cost a lot more than renting a truck. With any bad weather, you could be in big trouble in a hurry. 

On the trip I took there last year, we walked a lot of miles in the roadless area. We saw a lot of deer, but no big ones. We saw a lot of elk, including some pretty good ones, and one bear. 

Too bad this tag was wasted on somebody that isn't better equipped.


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the good information. I have decided that I will for sure play it safe and when I go out there to scout and for the actual hunt I will be going in vehicle with 4wd. I have done some more investigating and found a car rental place that will rent a decent sized SUV for about 60$ a day. To the ignorant guy that posted that guys with a small number of posts shouldnt be asking for handouts: I'm sorry that you misunderstood me but I have no need for a handout and posting a question on this forum to aquire information is to my understanding a good way of doing my homework. That is what this website is for after all. Right? Also BugleB, I assure you that this tag will not be wasted. Even if I shoot a small buck that will put some meat in the freezer for my family I will be satisfied. Thanks again and I hope to post a story of a successful hunt and enjoyable time this fall!


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on pulling that tag! I grew up in vernal and have done a fair amount of time in the book cliffs. My opinion is that like a couple others have said that if you stay on the main roads it is doable in a car if the weather is good. The question is how much do you like your car? If it is a newer car, you still owe quite a bit on it, you plan to resell it someday I would tell you to try to either rent or otherwise gain access to Truck in the event of possible getting scratches, rock chips from oilfield drivers, undercarriage damage from rocks. If you do decide to take your car somedays, I would make the suggestion of getting some tire chains for it in case of rain or light snow, a good bottle jack or two, and have a overnight bag. There is still an okay amount of traffic on the main roads from the oilfield, so if the worst case scenario happens you can catch a ride back into town. 

I also second your opinion about some of the posts. You were doing your due diligence by posting a question on here. I just think that some people jump to conclusions to fast and post their nonrevelant opinions. 

Good Luck on your hunt.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I didn't mean you tag would be a complete waste. I'm sure you will enjoy the hunt. "Waste" is just a relative term. I'm glad you have decided not to take a car for your hunt. That is a good move. Even using a car, you might have been successful if the weather was good, and you were willing to get up early enough, and you were willing to walk far enough, and you had good luck, but that is a lot of ifs. 

The last time I drew a LE tag, it took about 15 years to draw out. With all the backlog now, it will take even longer. I spent 12 days hunting and was prepared to spend another week, if necessary. I took my 4WD truck and ORV, for two 800 mile round trips for the hunt. After all that, I finally managed to get my best archery buck in over 40 years of bow hunting. Settling for a small buck was out of the question, partly because I probably won't live long enough to draw anothe LE tag. They are far too precious to "waste" with less than a maximum effort.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

fickejo said:


> To the ignorant guy that posted that guys with a small number of posts shouldnt be asking for handouts: I'm sorry that you misunderstood me but I have no need for a handout and posting a question on this forum to aquire information is to my understanding a good way of doing my homework. That is what this website is for after all. Right?


As I said before, I am not refferring to you specifically. The fact is that there are alot of people that post once or twice asking for help and then never post again. Asking for help is what this website is for, but what good is it if you only take? My post was reffering to the ones that ask and don't ever post anything again. Keep posting and contributing to the website and prove me wrong. I dare you. 8)

Maybe it is just me, but I am more willing to help out people that are regular contributors to the website than someone with a few posts asking for help. If that makes me ignorant, then so be it.

As a side note, maybe try posting in the introductions forum and let us know at little bit about yourself.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey I just found this forum. I have a Book Cliffs Muzzleloader tag for deer. Need to get down there and do some scouting.Where do you live? Maybe we could hook up and go down for a day or two.I have a truck, two Polaris Sportsman 5oo's and a Polaris Ranger. I work weekends so its been tough finding someone that can go down on a Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

wirehair, don't waste your time with this guy. He obviously is not serious about contributing to this site. The best advice I can give you is to contribute to this site and people will be more willing to help out when you ask.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Wirehair, that's a very generous offer and what this forum should be about rather than all the bashing.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You know what I don't care how new a guy is. I have a couple questions fickejo. Where do you live? What are your hunt dates? If I were to accompany you would you mind if my 10 yr old daughter went along? I don't have any big game tags this year but I do own a 4 wheel drive. I have never been to the books so I have no knowledge of the area. I do have a delorme mapping program with GPS and courtesy of uncle sam can navigate pretty well. I have alot of hunting experience and would love an excuse to look at some new country. If we can work out the logistics I would be more than happy to help you out and save you the cost of renting a truck. I am also pretty sure I could borrow 1 or 2 of those atv things. Let me know. It would be worth it to me just for the experience my little one would gain. Oh and she has gotten very good at spotting critters over the last year so we could provide another setof eyes. Just let me know on here or through pm's maybe it can be a win-win for both of us.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont really care about whether this guy plans on contributing to this site. What is this, some kind of childish game? I contribute mostly to fishing sites. Dont really need a lot of help with hunting stuff. But I do remember the days when I didnt have all the gear,guns and resources to do a hunt anywhere at any time. Would have been nice to get a little help.We as "sportsmen" need to do all we can to make sure future generations want to continue our traditions of ethical managers of our wildlife resources. Not judge everyone on their ability to contribute to a website. This guy seems like he really wants to fill his tag. Why would anyone have a problem with that?
If I see someone broke down on the side of the road, I stop to help. I dont question whether he or she read the owners manual and has a first aid kit.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I dont really care about whether this guy plans on contributing to this site. What is this, some kind of childish game? I contribute mostly to fishing sites. Dont really need a lot of help with hunting stuff. But I do remember the days when I didnt have all the gear,guns and resources to do a hunt anywhere at any time. Would have been nice to get a little help.We as "sportsmen" need to do all we can to make sure future generations want to continue our traditions of ethical managers of our wildlife resources. Not judge everyone on their ability to contribute to a website. This guy seems like he really wants to fill his tag. Why would anyone have a problem with that?
> If I see someone broke down on the side of the road, I stop to help. I dont question whether he or she read the owners manual and has a first aid kit.


I like your attitude and you've got **** good taste in dogs!  I had that BC muzzy deer tag last year. Feel free to send me a pm if you want to bounce any ideas around.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

All I am saying is I am sick of people asking for handouts. I was raised to work hard for what ever I wanted and it is no different in Hunting. The internet sure makes it easy to join a forum and have everyone else do the work for you. I am done trying to explain further, judge all you want.


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

To wirehair, luv2fsh&hnt, and Gumbo: Thanks for backing me up and for the offer to help! I am very excited to get out and do some scouting and hopefully get a good deer this fall. Thanks for not judging me by the amount of posts that I have on this forum. highcountryfever, I will do my best to do better at contributing. That being, next year I will give any knowledge I have gained from hunting this unit to the next guy that draws there and hasn't had the opportunity to ever visit it. I grew up in Southeast Idaho in a small town called Soda Springs. I can contribute plenty to anyone that is hunting anywhere around Caribou County and needs some information and advice. Also, please quit saying that you aren't referring to me specifically because you obviously are. Thanks again and good luck to everyone this Fall! Hope we can all enjoy the abundant big game this state has to offer before the Wolves move in!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

fickejo said:


> To wirehair, luv2fsh&hnt, and Gumbo: Thanks for backing me up and for the offer to help! I am very excited to get out and do some scouting and hopefully get a good deer this fall. Thanks for not judging me by the amount of posts that I have on this forum. highcountryfever, I will do my best to do better at contributing. That being, next year I will give any knowledge I have gained from hunting this unit to the next guy that draws there and hasn't had the opportunity to ever visit it. I grew up in Southeast Idaho in a small town called Soda Springs. I can contribute plenty to anyone that is hunting anywhere around Caribou County and needs some information and advice. Also, please quit saying that you aren't referring to me specifically because you obviously are. Thanks again and good luck to everyone this Fall! Hope we can all enjoy the abundant big game this state has to offer before the Wolves move in!


It is my pleasure fickejo. I got your pm and I responded. I am really hoping the logistics work out so we can go with you. When she turns 12 I am going to start putting both of us in for that hunt. Hell I am so excited just at the possibility of going down there and checking it out in person I could pee myself not to mention the fact of going with someone that has a tag.If post numbers was what mattered this place would have been irrelevant a long time ago. I get what Highcountry is saying but I have helped people get animals on this forum just from knowledge I had of an area and never even talked to 'em on the phone or met them in person. What does fickejo mean anyway?


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess I'll jump in here now. If I read everything correctly so far, fickejo has the rifle hunt. The season dates for that are at the end of October. I would recommend stopping by the BLM office and picking up the Seep Ridge 100k topo map. Then check out the following areas. Indian Ridge, McCook Ridge, Big Park, Wolf Den, Atchee Ridge, and Rabbit Mountain. The book cliffs deer herd is quite traditional--it doesn't really matter what the weather is like, by the time the rifle hunt comes along the deer will have dropped down into their winter range, even if there is still plenty of feed up higher. If you go scouting those areas too early, there might not be anything there, but there will be deer there during the rifle hunt.

Wirehair said he had the muzzleloader hunt, which is at the end of September/beginning of October. That could be a tricky time of year. The deer may have started to drop down to their winter range, but might still be hanging up a little higher. I saw this one last year on October 8th (the muzzleloader hunt this year ends Oct. 7) on Indian Ridge.
[attachment=0:18vkqry3]IMG_3760b.JPG[/attachment:18vkqry3]

One last thing. Don't even think about taking a car on that hunt.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

I understand perfectly where HighCountryFever is coming from. It seems there are unwritten rules about hunting to some of us. When I was a kid you didn’t tell people where you hunted, just that simple, hunting was a little more sacred. It took years and years of hunting and scouting to learn the area. You felt proud of what you have accomplished and it meant something. Everyone was this way so it didn’t come across as being rude, that’s just the way it was.

In today’s world hunting has a different meaning. People get on the internet and posts questions like “where do I kill a buck of a lifetime”, “how far do I practice with my bow”, “where should I scout”, “Can I use a car”. Although these questions can be honest questions they come across to me as very irresponsible. They should be ironed out well before your hunt, not two months before. After all, you potentially took a tag from someone that has been dreaming of hunting there old stomping grounds one last time.

How would you guys feel if someone came into your yard and tried to tell you that you were lazy because you mow your lawn with a riding mower instead of a push mower? They last thing I would do is help him make his yard look nice. He would be on his own.

Then it becomes more frustrating that someone will actually answer these questions in such detail that they will give coordinates to a buck they saw. Unfortunately the coordinates that were posted were within 200 yards of the biggest buck I have seen on the Book Cliffs this year and was the buck that I wanted to hunt. Now I will bet that more people will be in that area just because they knew of no other place to go. Fortunately I have spent many years in the Book Cliffs to have backup plans. These are why I got frustrated with this post. I may never be able to hunt the Book Cliffs again due to my age and the last thing I want is to maximize the amount of people in the area I was going to hunt.

I have no problems helping someone on their hunts, as a matter of fact I have helped a guy who drew an expo tag for muzzy elk and has never been in the Book Cliffs. I met him out there scouting with his 3 year boy in an area that elk are not abundant. He was doing everything he could to help his chances and was willing to put the effort in first before asking for help on the internet. I felt he was paying his dues and I gave him some advice, he was humble and very thankful and I hope he kills a good one.

I’m not here to tell someone how to think or feel, it’s just the way I think, and hunting is different than it used to be. I like the way the draw system works it gives everyone a chance to draw any year which means someone will draw without the greatest knowledge of the area. I just wish people would respect hunting a little more. To each their own.

It’s just ego and mine happened to get pushed on this issue.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, when I was a kid, my family hunted out in the desert, North of Delta. Many years I walked those hills. One year after I turned sixteen and was old enough to hunt Deer, they changed it to Vernon. Limited entry.That ended the big family hunts.I had to find new hunting grounds.Thanks to friends, it didn't take long to find and learn a new area.But with the invention of four wheelers, everyone got access to more and more hunting ground and as the DWR made more areas CWMU, good hunting places became more scarce.I started muzzleloader hunting to get away from the crowds. Then they changed the dates and messed that up.
With busy(out of state) work schedules and limited funds for gas and goodies, hunting has become something of a real special vacation. Took me eight years to draw a Book Cliffs tag, but that doesnt mean I can spend unlimited amounts of time or money to scout. And the fact that the DWR holds our applications for months doesn't help. The idea that anyone took a tag from someone else is arrogant. Its the luck of the draw. Anyone who draws a tag deserves it as much as anyone else. I may die before I ever draw another LE hunt. So be it.
I still haven't made sense of that rambling rant about yards and lawn mowing and how that has anything to do with hunting, so we wont go there.
Hunting is a time honored tradition in some homes. That doesn't mean someone who is just getting started or doesn't have all the goodies should be treated like an outsider or snubbed because they haven't put in their hours. We need all sportsmen to keep our heritage alive. Otherwise we may shun and discourage future hunters to the point that we wake up one day and find that our greatest passion is a thing of the past.


----------



## Elkster (Aug 22, 2008)

fickejo, I'd more than happy to help you out. Shot me an email [email protected] I had the tag last year and killed a 180 buck. Not exactlly what I dreamed of, but coming down with the swine flu while out there, and hot conditions, I guess I can't complain. I've hunted out there several years. It's been different every year. I've been on achery, muzzeloader and rifle hunts out there. It's been interesting to see the different habits of the deer on each hunt. 
And I don't think you're looking for a "handout" either. Imo that's what these forums are for. Esp. on a LE hunt. General season may be a little different. :lol: The Books hunt is all about what you make of it. It's enjoyable that you can see a ton of awesome country and lots of bucks. But, frustrating too because you're not seeing monsters. My advice is just relax and enjoy it! Congrats on the tag! Make the most of it! I'll also be back out there this year with family members who drew tags.


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got back yesterday from a scouting trip and that place is amazing. I drove in from the north and camped right off of McCook Ridge road at about 7300 ft. I got a little bit of rain while I was there but not too bad. I ended up renting a Jeep Wrangler and it worked out great for the rough roads. I drove and looped around through big park and up Atchee Ridge road until I got back to the divide road. I saw tons of deer! I would say in the 24 hour period I was there I saw about 100 deer and over half of them were bucks. I saw bucks of all sized as well including a few that I wouldn't pass on the hunt. On my way out I drove west on the divide road and went out through hay canyon. There was a pretty nasty flash flood that hit cooper canyon road and I felt like I was driving up the bottom of a dried up creek bed. I also saw about 15-20 elk up on top. I was surprised by how far out there it is and I had just enough gas to get me to Green River to fill up again. I hope to get out there before the hunt in mid October to be able to see where the deer are at that time. Thanks for the help that has been provided and yeah I'm glad that I didn't take my car out there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you figured out that you need to take extra gas on the books... the easy way.......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that when I was hunting the Book Cliffs before they shut it down I would pack an extra 20 gallons of gas of top of what my truck would hold. I never used more than 10 of those gallong but gave awaf a lot of it to hunters that were all but out of gas.


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

wirehair said:


> Hey I just found this forum. I have a Book Cliffs Muzzleloader tag for deer. Need to get down there and do some scouting.Where do you live? Maybe we could hook up and go down for a day or two.I have a truck, two Polaris Sportsman 5oo's and a Polaris Ranger. I work weekends so its been tough finding someone that can go down on a Monday or Tuesday.


Hey Wirehair, I sent you a pm but Ive noticed from reading some posts that some folks have them disabled so I'm not sure if you got it. I already went scouting two weeks ago and it was a lot of fun although I was alone. I wanted to see if you are still wanting to get out there to do some scouting? I too have Mondays and Tuesdays off work and would be more than happy to pay for gas/food to make a quick trip out there. I really want to get out there again to check out some of the areas that I didn't get to see before the hunt. Let me know and thanks again for the offer!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Fick, Here's a little advice. There's only a few guys on this forum that actually know what they're talking about and Packout is one of them. If he wants to go out there with you even if it's for 1 day you should take him up on his offer.


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I will send him a pm and see if it works out. I would love to have someone with me that has hunted the area and knows it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I will be in the books from Sept. 8 thru the 17th.......


----------



## willm (Aug 25, 2010)

Fick I work in the bookcliffs. I live in vernal and have hunted the bookcliffs for 30 years. My wife and I drew rifle tags this year also. I'm guilding a friend for an any bull archery tag and a couple of us are hunting spikes this week. I didn't read all the posts but I have a little advice. Its been unusually cold this year out here. Next week is going to been in the 70's. With the hunt being late this year and me praying for snow the chances are we will get alot of it. It snows some eveyyear in October so you can get by with a car scouting but I would advise a 4-wheel drive truck for the hunt. We have been seeing alot of huge deer in velvet. So hold out. If you know were to go you can see 20-30 20''+ 4-points a day. I'll be hunting with friends and family out there for the next 2 months. I would be glad to show you around. My wife isn't hunting all the days but I will have the whole hunt off. Come out and scout put the work in and I'll help you during the hunt. PM me with your number or e-mail and i'll tell you everthing I know about your hunt.


----------



## willm (Aug 25, 2010)

I read the other posts and it suprizes me that some of you aren't willing to share. I put in more miles in shoe leather in the book cliffs than anyone I know. My family built alot of the roads out there. My grandmother was born in rainbow when they used to mine gilsonite by wagon train. My family has hunted the book cliffs since the twenties so no one can say they have more heritage with the Book Cliffs than me. If your old enough to have hunted it before it went to tree point or better you have killed your fair share of big deer. Its frustating when locals in any area think they are intitled to the public land near them. As far as I know the book cliffs belong to everyone in the USA. So don't cry when someone else finally gets a chance. You had yours. We can only draw every 10 years or so. So what does it matter to share info. Anyone that is willing to come out and put in the miles isn't looking for a handout just direction. Unlike other units the deer migrate in the book cliffs so someone thats never been here has little chance of finding a good deer without a little help. I hope when I draw Wyoming or Colorado someone will send me in the right direction.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

willm said:


> I read the other posts and it suprizes me that some of you aren't willing to share. I put in more miles in shoe leather in the book cliffs than anyone I know. My family built alot of the roads out there. My grandmother was born in rainbow when they used to mine gilsonite by wagon train. My family has hunted the book cliffs since the twenties so no one can say they have more heritage with the Book Cliffs than me. If your old enough to have hunted it before it went to tree point or better you have killed your fair share of big deer. Its frustating when locals in any area think they are intitled to the public land near them. As far as I know the book cliffs belong to everyone in the USA. So don't cry when someone else finally gets a chance. You had yours. We can only draw every 10 years or so. So what does it matter to share info. Anyone that is willing to come out and put in the miles isn't looking for a handout just direction. Unlike other units the deer migrate in the book cliffs so someone thats never been here has little chance of finding a good deer without a little help. I hope when I draw Wyoming or Colorado someone will send me in the right direction.


Great post and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

I too used to work out in the BC's years ago and hunted there before they shut it down and then opened it up to LE. You have been given some really good advice on transportation, extras to take, where to go and what to expect. Not much more I can add but, if you just want to talk about the place pm me.

I've taken both a buck and a bull in the BC's as LE permits and I'm building points again for another bull. I can't wait to draw it again, I love that place. Since I can't hunt there every year now, I've been drawing permits over the state line in Colorado for elk in unit 21 and deer in unit 22. That way I can still get my BC fix.

Smokepole


----------

